# stuck in the system...



## bob freaky (Nov 18, 2010)

I was just wondering how most people get out of the regular grind, rent, job, marriage, collage... and all that crap... I like to travel but I always seem to get stuck again and can't get out so easy. The question is how to get out...


----------



## drunken marauder (Nov 18, 2010)

Funny cause I'm on the other side trying to figure out how to get in... I dont know Im all trying to get a drivers liscense and maybe go to school.. I dont know it would be kinda nice to have an rv. Really shouldnt be to hard to get its the damn 6 or 7 thousand I need for my liscense.

But anyway back to your problem. I really cant tell you how to drop out. I was so fed up and hateful there was no way to keep me in...


----------



## bob freaky (Nov 18, 2010)

yeah, wow that sucks 7000 for a drivers licensee..did you try going to a different state or all they all connected. Yep, maybe a rv would be a way to have a foot in and a foot out... but you have to becareful not to get sucked in... all the way you have to becareful of attachments I guess because once you get attached well your fucked like me...But then again if you drop out so hard and loose your license or get heavy charges then your fucked again... its like walking a tight rope.


----------



## Dameon (Nov 18, 2010)

It's very difficult...

Step 1: Don't work
Step 2:
Step 3: Profit


----------



## drunken marauder (Nov 18, 2010)

I guess if your stuck in the system I would say ask yourself why you want out?? I mean really your not missing much.. Getting harassed by cops seeing bands that woulda came to your town anyways countless boring hours rain getting drunk with stupid people you wish you never met... So I say all of this and still wonder why I cant stop...


----------



## trenwren (Nov 18, 2010)

I was stuck in the system for the first 25 years of my life. Then, serendipitously, I lost my driver's license, wasn't in a relationship, and was living with my folks with no job, all at the same time. Plus, some dude in my Food Not Bombs group said he was going to the west coast to tree-sit, which I'd always wanted to do. So I went, too. I lived *free* (doing direct action, being transient, living with little more than what I could carry in a small backpack) for three of the most glorious years of my life. Then I met some dude, got knocked up, and now I'm back in the system, a single parent with a small child, and wondering how & when the fuck I can get back outta the system again. It really fuckin' sucks. I love my kid, but yeah . . . it REALLY fuckin' sucks! I've had a taste of freedom, and now I'm caged again. A caged animal.


----------



## carnytrash (Nov 18, 2010)

It's really easy to get out, but much harder to get back in, so think about that before you make the choice. You do not have to get a 'real job' or file taxes, and in that respect, you become nobody quickly. If you don't have an address and aren't leaving a paper trail, how is anyone going to find you? Do it if that's what you really want, but remember that every choice has consequences and consider if you're ready for them or not.


----------



## Eden (Nov 18, 2010)

Take out a huge loan then default on it. 

Sell everything you own except what you'd need on the road. 

Throw out everything in your wallet save for an ID. 

Take a bus to wherever you've always wanted to see.

You've escaped from the system!


----------

